# October POTM Poll



## Nikon Fan (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are the picture nominations for October Photo of the Month, vote for your fav, the poll will be open for the next 3 days...

1) Untitled by Airic






2) The Old Gritsmill by Tally Ho





3) The Good Side of Me by @Andergraph





4) Art Appreciation by Tuna





5) "Are You Ready to Go" by JonMikal





6) Gallery by Clarinetjwd





7) Out of the Blue by M@ko





8) Darn Powerlines by woodsac





9) Stained Glass by JonK





10) A Small Pond by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 2, 2005)

this forum has alot of talent.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 3, 2005)

Haha!! Whoever nominated me, thank you so much! 
And if you want, the title is "Gallery"  I cracked up when I saw "Only Photo I'm Happy with Today!"  There are some great photos here... I don't know which to vote for


----------



## erick (Nov 3, 2005)

done ! .. a very good idea i find


----------



## Corry (Nov 3, 2005)

erick said:
			
		

> number for me .. a very good idea i find



Shhhhhh! Don't say which one ya voted for til voting closes! (that way voting isn't swayed)  

BTW, welcome to the board!


----------



## erick (Nov 3, 2005)

ouups ! sorry


----------



## Corry (Nov 3, 2005)

s'ok..I don't think it's in the actual rules, but it's a good rule of thumb to follow, to help keep voting fair, and keep from swaying votes.


----------



## icondigital (Nov 3, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Shhhhhh! Don't say which one ya voted for til voting closes! (that way voting isn't swayed)
> 
> BTW, welcome to the board!


you can view the poll results before you vote! i would think that would sway people more than one poster.   maybe they ought to take out the view results. :blushing: 
but wasnt this about the use of color? how do b&w's get in? :banghead:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 3, 2005)

I fixed it for you Joe 

icondigital-this isn't the same as the contest for the month, the contest is listed in the main page of the forum under the contest section...this is just for fun, each month people can nominate their fav pics that have been posted in the forum galleries, and then we vote for our fav


----------



## icondigital (Nov 3, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> icondigital-this isn't the same as the contest for the month, the contest is listed in the main page of the forum under the contest section...this is just for fun, each month people can nominate their fav pics that have been posted in the forum galleries, and then we vote for our fav


i see that now! excuse my newbyness :blushing:


----------



## 112deadpool (Nov 3, 2005)

Number 5 is amazing I would buy a print of that to put up in my living room.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats Raymond!!!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 7, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Congrats Raymond!!!


 
Ditto :thumbup:  I can't lie...that's where my vote went! Beautiful, beautiful photo!!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't believe my shot won this, but not to say I don't appreciate your efforts... thanks so much,.. and thanks to my friend Chiller for the nomination!! You all are such a fine group of people, and I am so proud to be associated with you all.

as for the shot.. I think I added too much saturation to it, and it is over coloured.. and, I am totally impressed with all the other shots in here, and feel anyone of them would have beat my pic.. they are all excellent shots.  

I don't get around too much in this TPF, as there is so much to keep up with here!  I have learned so much from every one here, and I thank you all for every thread you post, and for your inspiration, as you all are with me everytime I do anything with my photog cells in my wee brain!

thanks again Chiller!!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Raymond, way to go! Just ventured in by mistake as I usually only visit a few of the galleries. I was surprise to see the first image by me. I saw your shot in person and it looked even better.

Eric


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 10, 2005)

Good job Raymond, I love that pic


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks guys! so cool to have a shot in here!


----------

